# Help me decide: 270EXII vs 90EX



## daniemare (Nov 12, 2012)

I am deciding whether to go for the 6D when it becomes available. Not having a pop up flash was a bit dissapointing so now I am trying to figure out what the true cost of the camera would be. Considering that I do own a 430EXII, currently my greatest use of a camera is on holidays and travel, but there is kids on the way and thus potraitures and candids would become more important.

So to add fill flash to my 6D (or 5DIII) without lugging the 430EXII around which one will be best.
270EXII 90EX
+More Power +Small and light
+Titable head +Optical Master for 430EXII
-Larger +Wider @ 24mm
-No optical master -Low power and no tilt

At first this was an easy decision but the Optical Master is intriguing as it would allow me to start experimenting with off camera flash. I do want to limit my cash outlay, so if the 270EXII is, in your opinion, overwhelmingly better for the intended main use, what "cheap" offbrand controller would you recommend. Maybe something that goes beyond line of sight.

I know most will say it depends on yout intended use, but if this is not clear, qualify your recommendation then

Thanks alot


----------



## Fotofanten (Nov 12, 2012)

For off camera stuff, the 90EX would clearly be the only viable choice, unless you want to go with dedicated third party triggers like the Yongnuo YN-622C. A pair of 622Cs with your 430EX II would make a killer one flash setup. If you want to add more flashes later then you have all the flexibility you need to do so. If you want to use a 90EX then that would clearly limit you creatively somewhat as it will always be there to act as a fill flash whether you want it to or not, and also it will limit the range. Of course you could always make a snoot that directs the flash from the 90EX away from your subject and onto your 430 but then again a dedicated trigger would be all the easier. 

If you are ambitious, get some triggers, if you just want to horse around a bit then the 90EX would probably do the job just fine. That said, I don't see much value in a flash that cannot be tilted and twisted to bounce off of stuff. 

I have the Yongnuo triggers and I like them a lot. With on-camera control they are way smoother in use than my previous manual triggers.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd recommend against both... For walk around situations, if the natural lighting isnt enough, a fixed/forward-facing light will do nothing but make a photo worse in my opinion.

This doesn't really solve the size issue (it's relatively the same size as the 430EXII, comparable in features to the 500-series speed light though), the Yongnuo YN 560 ii is an excellent speed light. It's almost an exact close of Canon's 500-something but costs a fraction of the amount (approx $70 USD new). The size/weight might be more than the 270exii, but the tradeoff of having the freedom to aim the light and whatnot is well worth it in my opinion. 

And really... if weight/size is a main concern, maybe a magnesium alloy full frame body isnt the correct choice...

** Yongnuo IS definitely cheap, and off-brand, but I wouldn't call it less of a product. Definitely not when factoring in price as a variable. I've heard certain instances where they have supposedly misfired where a Canon wouldn't have, I guess? Which is hardly a fault worth spending 5x the money unless you're doing some kind of high profile shoot where every second is money...

For off camera flash, you can add Yongnuo RF603 transceivers (about $30 USD for a pair)... works great.


----------



## daniemare (Nov 12, 2012)

Jay Khaos said:


> And really... if weight/size is a main concern, maybe a magnesium alloy full frame body isnt the correct choice...



The 6D is actually just 2% heavier than the 60D and basically the same dimensions according to this http://camerasize.com/compare/#100,380

So I feel comfortable with the size of this FF option (as opposed to a 5DII or III). I just do not want to make it overly big when just strolling along city streets etc.

For travel I guess I will not do off camera flash, and then maybe the more power of the 270EXII might be better.
New to this, so did not know you can get triggers for that price. (RF603 for $30)


----------



## Fotofanten (Nov 12, 2012)

You need to decide if you want manual or ettl-capable triggers first. Manual triggers are dirt cheap. If you have the time they are great. For macro, still life and low paced studio work, manual triggers work just fine. Manual triggers will make you better at estimating the needed flash output faster, where as ettl-capable triggers will let you use more of a effortless run-and-gun approach. Also, like I mention earlier, with ettl triggers like the YN-622Cs you can adjust flash output from the screen on the back of the camera, which is a nice feature if you are going to be working a lot with off camera flash.

Don't forget to set aside some funds for modifiers too. The final impact of the added light in your photography is of course just as much affected by the quality of light as the direction(s) from which it comes.


----------



## rexbot (Nov 12, 2012)

I carry the older model 270EX for similar reasons - fill flash snapshots, etc. Works great and is small enough to always just leave in your portable camera bag (or even on the camera). The newer model seems to have some nice enhancements as a bonus. 

If you don't need a Canon-based wireless master (which is line-of-sight only), the 270EXII is probably a little more versatile as a carry along.

+1 for the Yonguo wireless transceivers - with a couple of those you could use either the 430EX you have, or the new smaller flash you decide on, as off-camera flashes. Buy an extra Yonguo and you could have a two-flash setup when you're ready. And the Yonguo are radio-based, so don't require LOS.


----------



## JRS (Nov 12, 2012)

daniemare said:


> I am deciding whether to go for the 6D when it becomes available. Not having a pop up flash was a bit dissapointing so now I am trying to figure out what the true cost of the camera would be. Considering that I do own a 430EXII, currently my greatest use of a camera is on holidays and travel, but there is kids on the way and thus potraitures and candids would become more important.
> 
> So to add fill flash to my 6D (or 5DIII) without lugging the 430EXII around which one will be best.
> 270EXII 90EX
> ...




The 90EX is too weak, worst than the pop up flash on your 500D.

Get the 270EX II and a remote trigger if you want it off camera.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 12, 2012)

Honestly, this is a stupid question. 
If you really need a second master flash, go for a 580 ex ii, or get ome pocket wizards.

What you are asking is...
270 ex ii(same as a pop up flash as a second flash, and then just get a transmitter,) or a 90 ex (designed for a mirror less camera, that is an excuse for a master.)

If you really want to add a second flash to your line up, you need to fork in some money. A 580 ex ii is about $400, or a 430 and the pocket wizard flex and mini with etttl capabilities are aroun $550.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Nov 12, 2012)

Fotofanten said:


> If you want to use a 90EX then that would clearly limit you creatively somewhat as it will always be there to act as a fill flash whether you want it to or not, and also it will limit the range. Of course you could always make a snoot that directs the flash from the 90EX away from your subject and onto your 430 but then again a dedicated trigger would be all the easier.



The optical pulse generated by Optical Masters precede the actual flash and are not captured in the shot. For example, you can use the 7D to drive off-camera slaves without the pop-up flash filling in the shot.

I'd go with the 90EX among the two choices since you already have the 430EX II and just need something for fill flash and can occasionally drive the 430. The only thing you'd gain by getting the 270 is a lighter and far less capable alternative to the 430. Not worth it in my opinion.

If I were to choose, I'd just carry the 430 and get some RF triggers.


----------



## Fotofanten (Nov 12, 2012)

sagittariansrock said:


> Fotofanten said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to use a 90EX then that would clearly limit you creatively somewhat as it will always be there to act as a fill flash whether you want it to or not, and also it will limit the range. Of course you could always make a snoot that directs the flash from the 90EX away from your subject and onto your 430 but then again a dedicated trigger would be all the easier.
> ...



Of course! My mistake. Terribly sorry!

Then I tend to agree with your tip, unless range is an issue (which I doubt since Daniemare is even considering the 90EX).


----------



## daniemare (Nov 12, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> Honestly, this is a stupid question.
> If you really need a second master flash, go for a 580 ex ii, or get ome pocket wizards.
> 
> If you really want to add a second flash to your line up, you need to fork in some money. A 580 ex ii is about $400, or a 430 and the pocket wizard flex and mini with etttl capabilities are aroun $550.



As a pure hobbiest, I generly do not jump into any new avenue of photography with both feet. I do not know yet if I want a second flash, thats what I am trying to figure out. So a 580EXII is way to expensive for me at this point. If I like strobist work, yes maybe I overspend by one cheap flash, but if I do not, I did not overspend on an expensive additional BIG flash, and still have nothing to put on my 6D when traveling.



JRS said:


> The 90EX is too weak, worst than the pop up flash on your 500D.
> 
> Get the 270EX II and a remote trigger if you want it off camera.



Thanks, I did not know that the 90EX was that weak. Seeing that the "fill flash" options is of greater importance than the master function I need to consider whether this is enough, seeing that flash transmitters are not that expensive as I thought


----------



## Act444 (Nov 12, 2012)

When I got the EOS M, I faced a similar choice. For me, it was easy- the 270 gives me a much more powerful strobe, tilt/bounce capability, is not all that much larger (still fits in a medium-size pocket!)- and it gives it to me FOR THE SAME PRICE. Plus, it doubles as a great pocket flash for the 5DIII since that one lacks a built-in.

My one criticism of it- and it can be a major one, a dealbreaker even- is start-up time. While the 600EX RT is ready very quickly (assuming fresh batteries), the 270EX II can take 15 sec + to charge up. If you just want to pop this thing on and take a quick shot, you may miss it. I'm not sure about the 90EX- it may (or may not) be faster.


----------



## lecoupdejarnac (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a 270EXII and a 580EXII. Obviously the 580EXII is far more capable, but I find the 270EXII to be "good enough" in many situations.

I use my 270EXII primarily for travel, and occasionally as a slave to the 580EXII.


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 12, 2012)

The 270EXII would be a good compact choice if you do decide to go with Yongnuo 622 triggers for off-camera flash. Despite having no external controls, the 270EXII has a surprisingly good feature set that is all controlled from the camera menu - E-TTL or fully manual, HSS, flash exposure compensation, etc. Since the Yongnuo 622 triggers also rely on the camera menu, therefore needing no controls on the flash, the 270EXII would avail you of much the same control options in an off-camera set-up as your 430EXII. This would definitely be my choice if compactness is the priority.


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry about before, I was under the interpretation you had a 430 ex ii. I just really don't like the 270 ex ii, and the 90ex on a dslr confuses me.

I really strongly advise against either still, I'd really recomend a 430 ex,as you "first foot in" of even a Nissin which are nice.

But for the two you're talking about, I'd say the 270 for the hell of it. It's honestly everything the 90 is and better, with the exception of it fitting in a tight pocket. Getting some cheap triggers will make a great side light setup.

And again, I apologize, I understand what's going on. I had to decide between the 430 ex ii and the 580 ex ii, for my first flash. I went with the 430 in case I decided off camera wasn't for me. I used some third party triggers valley twinlink, and I used them enough where I was going to buy a 580, and some pocket wizards. But, now that I've realized that lighting and studio isn't my thing, I keep the 430 as a flash for award ceremonies and events, but other wise, they Aret that important.


----------



## jondave (Nov 13, 2012)

If portability is a must then get the 270ex ii. 

You'd be nuts to buy a 90ex -too weak, and optical/IR is a no-go. Line of sight trigerring is totally unreliable. Get RF triggers.


----------



## daniemare (Nov 14, 2012)

jondave said:


> If portability is a must then get the 270ex ii.
> 
> You'd be nuts to buy a 90ex -too weak, and optical/IR is a no-go. Line of sight trigerring is totally unreliable. Get RF triggers.



Thanks for the info power and line of sight triggering. This makes the decision easier


----------



## SJTstudios (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry again, in final, get the 270"ex ii, it is ok on camera for what you'll be using it for rather than the 430. If you really wan to attempt off camera, get some yongnuo rf603 or cactus v5 triggers


----------



## Rampuri (Dec 25, 2015)

A little old, but still great topic. I was considering buying one of these flashes a week ago and this topic quite helped. I was also looking for something small and light so I could carry it with me on trips and hikes all day long. In this case I don't need the power of Speedlite 430 or 580 / 600 EX, but portability is what really counts.

I decided to buy 270EX II and I feel it was the right decision. It's even smaller than I thought - really compact - and the tiltable head is very useful for indoor shooting.


----------

